# Black Library comics



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

I sent them an email asking if we can get some of the long since out of print comics as well with the new website.. and?



> Hi,
> 
> A number of our graphic novels and comics are coming back, as part of
> our Print on Demand titles. The upcoming title Book of Blood includes
> ...


So I for one, am a happy camper. Figured some others in here might be as well to know that?


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Good for those that haven't read them...I for one was very happy back in the day when I managed to hunt down the complete Bloodquest and Daemonifuge books. Still am.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Now this _is_ some good news. Ive always enjoyed and collected comics from other sources, commonly penned by Dan Abnett, but some of Black Librarys more ancient stuff is a strand of good fortune. I hope they print the original Malus Darkblade series too..


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

bobss said:


> I hope they print the original Malus Darkblade series too..


Ooh I would very much like that. I never found that one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It'd be great to see them back. They had a PDF archive of warhammer monthly on the old site. No surprise they haven't put it on the new one.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

I have copies of those warhammer monthly's.. But if I can get proper "honest" copies of something like that Blood Quest, I'll go for it. 

I put myself on the wait list for it already.. The moment it comes out, I'll order.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ripe piece of news there. nice find!

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

thats pretty cool, i am a sucker for comics!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Now this _is_ some good news. Ive always enjoyed and collected comics from other sources, commonly penned by Dan Abnett, but some of Black Librarys more ancient stuff is a strand of good fortune. I hope they print the original Malus Darkblade series too..


They dont need to reprint it. The Malus Darkblade comics are in the second Darkblade Omnibus as a special addition.

However Bloodquest sounds very interesting.


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Malus Darkblade comics are in the second Darkblade Omnibus as a special addition.


Really? Did not know that. Pretty nice suprise because the Chronicles of Malus Darkblade vol.2 is in the mail on its way to my grubby hands right now.
:laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> They dont need to reprint it. The Malus Darkblade comics are in the second Darkblade Omnibus as a special addition.
> 
> However Bloodquest sounds very interesting.


Most noble thank you, Lord of the Night, I shall indeed buy the Second Omnibus soon, although after the Herculean task of scouring through the tomes of over another Nine Black Library novels...:cray:


----------

